# VLAN Konfiguration mit einem MikroTik RB750, von einem VLAN A in ein anderes Netz ohn



## zulius (30. November 2011)

Guten Tag,

ich habe Problem und hoffe ihr wisst eine Möglichkeit, wie ich zum Ziel gelange.
Es geht um Netzwerk in dem es zwei VLANs gibt und ein Gerät, welches sich in keinem VLAN befindet.
Und nun möchte ich aus dem VLAN heraus den einzelnen PC anpingen.
Das Netzwerk ist ein kleiner Testaufbau mit 3 PSs. PC2 hat die IP 192.168.2.1/24 mit dem GW 192.168.2.254, der PC3 hat die IP 192.168.3.1/24 mit dem GW 192.168.3.254 und der letzte PC4 hat die IP 192.168.4.1/24 mit dem GW 192.168.4.254.


PC2 befindet sich im VLAN2 und der PC3 befinden sich im VLAN3. Und der andere befindet sich in keinem vom Router gestellten VLAN. Ich glaube somit fällt er in das default VLAN1.

Das ganze versuche ich mit einem MikroTik RB 750. Dort habe ich unter Interfaces 2 VLANs erzeugt. An ether2>vlan2 ID 2 und an ether3>vlan3 mit der ID 3. Desweiteren habe ich unter IP/Addresses 3 IPs hinzugefügt.


Addresse: 192.168.2.254/24 Interface: VLAN2
Addresse: 192.168.3.254/24 Interface: VLAN3
Addresse: 192.168.4.254/24 Interface: ether4



Nun weiß ich nicht wie ich es schaffe, dass ich den PC4 anpingen kann.
Herraus gefunden habe ich, dass wenn ich bei der Netzwerkkarte auf PC2 unter Eigenschaften/Erweitert die VLAN ID : 2 eintrage, ich den PC4 anpingen kann.



Nur bei dem PC3 gibt es die Einsteung nicht. So möchte ich das auch nich lösen, weil es außerhalb der Testanordnung Geräte gibt, die keine Möglichkeit für eine VLAN ID Einstellung haben.

Hat jemand eine Idee? Ich hoffe ich konnte meine Problem darlegen, so das man es versteht.
Das große Problem ist auch, dass ich mit dem PC2 den eigenen Port 192.168.2.254 nicht anpingen kann.
Ich habe den Port ether2 als "add if missing" zu programmieren, aber das hat auch nicht gebracht. Muss ich mit Tabellen arbeiten arbeiten? Oder über diese Porteisntellung? "leave as is, always strip, add if missing" oder über VLAN-mode "fallback,disable,checke, secure"?


----------



## Loveboat (7. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

leider kenne ich dieses Gerät nicht, aber im allgemeine ist es so:

Du weißt jedem Port auf Deinem Router ein VLAN zu (wenn nicht ist es Default VLAN1). Dies bedeutet, dass jeder Port ein Standard "Access"-Port ist. Im Detail heißt es, alle Ethernet-Frames werden ohne VLAN-Tag ausgegeben. Deshalb musst Du in Deinen PC's eigentlich keine VLAN's definieren. Dies wäre nur notwendig, wenn der Routerport nicht als "Access" sondern als "Trunk" definiert wurde.

Zusammengefasst bedeutet dies, dass jeder PC ohne speziellem VLAN konfiguriert sein Gateway erreichen können sollte und der Router zwischen diesen Netzen Routen soll.

Verstanden****? 

Gruß
Loveboat


----------

